# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  این نوع برنامه رو برای کنکور 1397 میپسندید؟(جواب بدید)

## pezeshkitehran

دوستان من برنامه الفا مثبت رو خریدم حالا این سوال اومده تو ذهنم که باهاش پیش برم یا نه چون مثلا برنامش که 14 روزست 7 روز پشت سرهم دوم و 7روز بعدی پشت سرهم سال سوم رو گذاشته اما خودم که برنامه 14 روزه برای خودم گذاشته بودم دوم و سومش قاطی بود  توی این دو هفته!  مثلا برای درسی مثل شیمی 8 جلسه مطالعاتی داشتم که 4 تاش مربوط به سال دوم و 4 تاش مربوط به سال سوم میشد و تقریبا از هر کدومشون 1.5 فصل رو میخوندم . من نمونه رو گذاشتم از این برنامه و ممنون میشم که برنامه رو با وسواس زیاد !!!!! ببینید و به سوالات زیر دونه به دونه پاسخ کامل بدید مرسی


1. ساعت مطالعه برنامه و تنوع درسیش رو میپسندید؟
2. در کل برنامه خوبیه برای قبول شدن و استارت؟خودتون ازش استفاده میکردید اگه داتشتید حالا!؟
3.طبق برنامش پیش برم یا با همون برنامه خودم جلو برم؟ اصلا فرقی دارن کلا باهم ؟

در ضمن من ازمون نمیرم!و هنوزم استارت نزدم!

----------


## pezeshkitehran

لطفا جواب بدید

----------


## pezeshkitehran

یعنی یکی پیدا نمیشه جواب بده

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> خب تو نگاه اول بد نیس ولی باید دید تا کجا پیش میره و چجوری. خاستی مدرسه مون مشاور خوبی داره براش بفرست نظرشو بگه


شماره تلفن یا آیدیشو تو خصوصی بفرست مرسی

----------


## Arya3f

سلام.
این موضوع که باید هرروز شیمی و زیست باشه و ریاضی و فیزیک یک روز درمونش رو رعایت کرده خوبه . ساعت مطالعه اش هم خوبه 9 ساعت . ولی حدس میزنم اوایل نتونی این مقدار ساعت رو با " کیفیت " بخونی. میتونی یکی دوهفته اولش ، حجم یک روزش رو تو دوروز بخونی . اگه هم مشکلی نداری که هیچی . بیشتر از این ساعت رو بنظرم حتی اگه تواناییش رو نخون . همین قدر بنظرم تا عید هم کافیه. اینکه آرایه و قرابت گذاشته هم خوبه.
یه چندتا مشکل داره بنظرم:
 تو قسمت عمومیش برنامش خوب نیست بنظرم . یک ساعت رو سه قسمت کرده خیلی کمه .دوتا قسمت 45 min ای باشه بنظر من بهتره .
 عربی رو قشنگ معلوم نکرده چی بخونی .
در مورد یه هفته دوم یه هفته سوم هم من خودم نظرم ( برای زیست و شیمی ) کلا دوم بعدش کلا سوم هه .

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> سلام.
> این موضوع که باید هرروز شیمی و زیست باشه و ریاضی و فیزیک یک روز درمونش رو رعایت کرده خوبه . ساعت مطالعه اش هم خوبه 9 ساعت . ولی حدس میزنم اوایل نتونی این مقدار ساعت رو با " کیفیت " بخونی. میتونی یکی دوهفته اولش ، حجم یک روزش رو تو دوروز بخونی . اگه هم مشکلی نداری که هیچی . بیشتر از این ساعت رو بنظرم حتی اگه تواناییش رو نخون . همین قدر بنظرم تا عید هم کافیه. اینکه آرایه و قرابت گذاشته هم خوبه.
> یه چندتا مشکل داره بنظرم:
>  تو قسمت عمومیش برنامش خوب نیست بنظرم . یک ساعت رو سه قسمت کرده خیلی کمه .دوتا قسمت 45 min ای باشه بنظر من بهتره .
>  عربی رو قشنگ معلوم نکرده چی بخونی .
> در مورد یه هفته دوم یه هفته سوم هم من خودم نظرم ( برای زیست و شیمی ) کلا دوم بعدش کلا سوم هه .


مرسی داداش

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

ساعت بندی کردنش خوب نیس

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

هزینه مشاورش چقدره؟؟؟

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> هزینه مشاورش چقدره؟؟؟


هزینه نداره کل پکیج 90 تومن بود یه فایل پی دی اف مشاوره ای توش بود خیلی جالبه حالا اگه خواستی میفرستم شاید کمکتون کنه

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

باشه برام در خصوصی بفرست

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> دوستان من برنامه الفا مثبت رو خریدم حالا این سوال اومده تو ذهنم که باهاش پیش برم یا نه چون مثلا برنامش که 14 روزست 7 روز پشت سرهم دوم و 7روز بعدی پشت سرهم سال سوم رو گذاشته اما خودم که برنامه 14 روزه برای خودم گذاشته بودم دوم و سومش قاطی بود  توی این دو هفته!  مثلا برای درسی مثل شیمی 8 جلسه مطالعاتی داشتم که 4 تاش مربوط به سال دوم و 4 تاش مربوط به سال سوم میشد و تقریبا از هر کدومشون 1.5 فصل رو میخوندم . من نمونه رو گذاشتم از این برنامه و ممنون میشم که برنامه رو با وسواس زیاد !!!!! ببینید و به سوالات زیر دونه به دونه پاسخ کامل بدید مرسی
> 
> 
> 1. ساعت مطالعه برنامه و تنوع درسیش رو میپسندید؟
> 2. در کل برنامه خوبیه برای قبول شدن و استارت؟خودتون ازش استفاده میکردید اگه داتشتید حالا!؟
> 3.طبق برنامش پیش برم یا با همون برنامه خودم جلو برم؟ اصلا فرقی دارن کلا باهم ؟
> 
> در ضمن من ازمون نمیرم!و هنوزم استارت نزدم!



ننوشته که در زیست چ فصلی بخونی؟؟

----------


## hossein-ml

من خریده بودم هفته قبل ولی استفاده نکردم چون هم‌ مدرسه میرم ۲ روز در هفته همم ۲ تا کلاس بیرون اینطوری نمیتوستم کامل اجراش کنم یکیم اشکالش اینه که با آزمون ها هم هماهنگ نیست ولی چون شما نه آزمون میرید و احتمالا مدرسه هم نمیرید به نظرم اجرا کنین خوبه‌ منم هنوز استارت نزدم هی امروز فردا میکنم

----------


## Shokoofeh

قاطی نخون تو تابستون یا دوم رو تکمیل کن یا سوم..من اونموقع که مشاور داشتم تابستون دوم رو خوندم..قاطی که بخونی سردرگم میشی..مثلا شیمی دوم رو تموم کن بعد برو سراغ سوم..فایده نداره که مثلا وسط ساختار اتم بپری محلول بخونی..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## a.reza.m

حالا نمیشد همینجا بفرستی؟
 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DrPr

مشخص نكرده از ساعت چند تا چند بخونيد؟؟؟ اينجوري جواب نميده چون استراحت بينش بايد مشاوره اي باشه در ضمن رياضي و زيستشم بايد مبحثي ميكرد نه صفحه اي !

----------


## faezeh__khanoom

بچه ها نمیشه فقط برنامه درسیشو بذارید برامون
ما نتونستیم بخریم اخه....
 :Yahoo (2):

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> مشخص نكرده از ساعت چند تا چند بخونيد؟؟؟ اينجوري جواب نميده چون استراحت بينش بايد مشاوره اي باشه در ضمن رياضي و زيستشم بايد مبحثي ميكرد نه صفحه اي !


مشخص کرده اما تو یه فایل دیگست ! اره این عیب هم داره که ریاضی  مبحثی نیست
زیست مبحثی چجوری مثلا؟

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> حالا نمیشد همینجا بفرستی؟


چیرو؟

----------


## Amirsolo

> هزینه نداره کل پکیج 90 تومن بود یه فایل پی دی اف مشاوره ای توش بود خیلی جالبه حالا اگه خواستی میفرستم شاید کمکتون کنه


سلام داداش الان خصوصی  بهت ایدیمو میدم برای منم بفرس لطفا :Yahoo (4):

----------

